# MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hallo,

hab meiner 5870 (von XFX kein Ref Design) einen Prolimatech MK-13 gegönnt. Nun sind die Temps irgendwie schlechter als vorher .

Stock: 83°-85°,  MK-13: 86°-89° (mit Furmark getestet)

der MK-13 wird von 2x 120er Enermax TB Silence mit 900rpm belüftet.

Hab den Kühler schon zweimal neu montiert und dabei nen bisschen mit der WLP experimentiert. Seitenwand offen und zu probiert. Schrauben bis zum anschlag angezogen. Sogar auf dem vorher nicht gekühltem VRAM sind Kühlkörperchen. Hilft alles nix Temps sind immer noch schlechter. Der Wärmetransport selber ist denk ich gegeben da der Kühler selber auch ziemlich heiz wird. Woran kann das liegen? der MK-13 sollte doch eigentlich besser sein.

irgend welche Tipps die ich noch probieren kann?


----------



## Folterknecht (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Schutzfolie auf dem Kühlerboden?

Irgendwelche Abstandhalter im Wege?


----------



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ne also Folie ist keine mehr drauf  werd die vergisst sollte mal zum Augenarzt 

Abstandshalter gibs keine bei dem Kühler und der WLP Abdruck ist auch i.o.

Der Kühler hat aber etwas spiel und lässt sich ca. 1-2mm drehen. Geht aber nicht fester, schrauben sind bis anschlag dran. Hab sogar schon eine abgebrochen beim Versuch sie noch fester zu machen, sind zum glück 5 dabei gewesen


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Normalerweise sollten die Werte nicht verändert sein. Überprüfe einmal die Spannungs- und Frequenzwerte deiner 5870.
Letztens hatte einer das selbe Problem mit seiner CPU. Nach längerer Suche hatte sich herausgestellt, daß die CPU-Werte zu hoch eingestellt waren.

Eher unwahrscheinlich, aber eine Überprüfung wert.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Was für ein Gehäuse benutzt du? Bekommen die Enermax TB Silence mit 900rpm überhaupt ausreichend kühle Luft? Wo ist das Netzteil in deinem Gehäuse installiert?

Lese mal folgenden dazu:

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Prolimatech MK-13 VGA-Kühler


----------



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hab ein LanCool K7 Gehäuse, vorn blassen zwei Enermax Apollish rein. Hinten wieder ein TB Silence und das Netzteil raus. Das NT ist ein Coolermaster Silent Pro 700W

Ich werd nochmal was an meiner Festplatten anordnung ändern das unten mehr luft unter die Graka kommt. Hab in einem anderen Test auch gelesen das die Temps besser sind wenn die lüfter nicht unten sondern an der seite sind. Probieren geht über studieren. ^^


----------



## moinmoin666 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

So richtig gute Ersatzkühler gibt es noch gar nicht für die HD5870.
Zumindest finde ich das die Standardkühler noch immer relativ gut sind, also es eigentlich auch überflüssig macht....dennoch, schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Naja die Karte hatte kein Referenz Kühler und war SAUMÄSSIG (Föhn is ein Sch*** dagegen) Laut.

Hab jetzt mal das Lüfter Setting und die Festplatten weiter hochgesetzt das unten mehr Luft durchkommt. IDLE Temp is von 46 auf 37 gefallenm is ja schon ma was 

/Update: So hat auch nix gebracht, Temps gehen immer noch über 90°  WARUM NUR, is doch alles k***e


----------



## Hadruhne (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Der MK-13 hat auf jeden Fall genügend Kühlleistung für den Grafikchip!!! Auch mit OC bei 1,3V.

Prüf mit GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility die Temperaturen. Der Prolimatech-Spawa-Kühler ist sicher schon am Limit. Furmark ist zuviel dafür. Wenn du bessere Temperaturen willst solltest du dir noch den _Thermalright R4_ zulegen Thermalright VRM-R4 VRM-Kühler Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . 
Aber vorsicht, der passt nur bei der 1GB Variante im Referenzdesign.

Lass mit dem Standard-Prolimatech-Spawakühler besser die Finger von Furmark. Die Karte ist ja nicht grad ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Speedguru (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hey,

ich habe auch den Kühler!! 
1. bei mir konnte man den Kühler auch so ein bisschen bewegen, das hat mih beunruhigt und ich habe noch scheiben dazu gelegt, so wackelt er nun gar nicht mehr. Vielleicht bringt dir das was!!
2. Ich denke nicht, dass das zu heiß wird... werden aber schon 100°C warm

Hier mal noch paar BIlder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


idle temp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


scheiben sind hier zu sehen

So sieht es bei mir mit den Lüftern aus, ach und vorne bläst dann noch einer rein und unten sitzt auch noch einer: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,also versuchs mal mit scheiben..

Speedguru

PS.: War ne 5870 im Ref Design


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

@speedguru

Hast du die Springs von den Spring-Loaded Screws entfernet oder die Schrauben so orginal verbaut?


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

@Xenomorph

habe mir mal dein Gehäuse auf der Homepage von LanCool angesehen. Kann wirklich sein, das an deiner VGA nicht ausreichend Luft ankommt. Hast du alle Blenden an der Rückseite entfernt, damit der MK-13 mit den Enermax TB Silence noch von hinten Luft bekommen kann?


----------



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Also bei Speedguru sind die Federn noch dran, die drücken sich aber fast flach zusammen, ist bei mir auch so. 

Die Soltbleden hinten sind noch dran aber mit Luftschlitzen. Hab im Festplattenkäfig die HDD's ganz hoch gemacht das der untere front Lüfter gerade unter die Graka blässt

Ich hab mir jetzt mal Unterlegscheiben besorgt und werd die nacher mal einbauen. Werde auch den Lüfter der raus bläst durch einen stärkeren ersetzen und im Gehäusedeckel noch einen einbauen der raus bläst. Dazu muss ich aber erstma den Dremel aus der Garage holen 

BTW: @Speedguru cooles System, schwarz orange sind immer geil  Hast du die Xigmateks voll Laufen oder gedrosselt bzw. an einer Lüftersteuerung? Hatte auch mal 4 Xigmateks drin und die waren mir irgendwie zu laut

/Update: So hab mal nen Kleines Bild gemacht wie ich mir das mit den Lüftern jetzt so denke, was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ich würde an der linken Seitenwand Löcher bohren (Durchmesser 8 mm) auf einer Fläche von 120 x 120 mm. Natürlich ganz hinten unten. Daudurch kann der MK-13 mit den Enermax TB Silence kühle Luft ansaugen (passive Lösung). Über die Fläche mit den Bohrungen würde ich einen Filter verwenden.

SIEHE HIER

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » DEMCiflex Dust Filter 140mm - black/black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » DEMCiflex Dust Filter 140mm - black/white

Diese halten magnetisch an der Seitenwand. Sind einfach toll die Filter. Ich benutze diese an meinen Antec´s, ebenfalls an den Seitenwänden.

Deine Fronlüfter allein werden es nicht schaffen bis in den hinteren unteren Bereich des Gehäuses kühle Luft zu fördern.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Xenomorph schrieb:


> Werde auch den Lüfter der raus bläst durch einen stärkeren ersetzen und im Gehäusedeckel noch einen einbauen der raus bläst.


 
Was für einen Fan benutzt du?


----------



## tobi757 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ich plane einen MK13 entweder mit 2 T.B. Silence 120mm oder 2 be quiet Silent Wings USC 120mm auf meine Sapphire HD 5850 Rev.2  zu bauen, was meint ihr welche Lüfter sind besser ? Die Silent Wings habe ich schon, aber habe keine Ahnung wie die im Vergleich zu den T.B. Silence sind .... 

Hoffe das ist OK wenn ich das hier hereinschreibe...


----------



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Hoffe das ist OK wenn ich das hier hereinschreibe...


 
Aber na kla  Also die TB Silence haben IMO ein Super Preisleistungsverhältnis und sind in meinem Case nicht raus zuhören, da die Apollish und Tacens Lüfter lauter sind.

Also die Lüfter die rausblasen würden sind 2 120mm Tacens Ventus mit 1000rpm und 85 m³/h (Enermax ca. 70 m³/h) Die Apollish vorn drehen je nach Temp im Case (Sensoren sind vorn bei den Festplatten) mit 700-1700rpm (25°~50°)

Das mit den Löchern an der Seite muss ich ma guckn, hab ein Window Kit von LianLi dran, wird also mit magnetisch nix. Aber Plexiglas bohren is ja kein ding, muss ich dann halt verschrauben.

Werd auch den Spawa Kühler von Prolimatech verbauen, der ist zwar für das Design von XFX zu Lang aber ich mach einfach nen neues Gewinde in den Kühler und säg ein stück ab.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

natürlich ist das ok. hier gibt es kein out of topic Schild 

Nun ich habe überlegt zwischen BQ Silent Wings und SlipStream 1200 rpm.

Entschieden habe ich mich aber für die SlipStream 120x120x25 1200rpm. Diese sind zwar ein klein wenig lauter aber dafür haben diese bei gleicher Spannung spürbar mehr Power. Versorgt werden diese via Lüftersteuerung mit 9V, wenn notwendig bekommen diese auch 12V was dann auch zu hören ist.

@Xenomorph Der Window-Kit ist nicht wild. Bei den Lüftern ist ebenfalls ein Klebe-Kit bei für nicht ferromagnetische Werkstoffe

Ich dachte du hast dir die Produktbeschreibung durchgelesen


----------



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



meratheus schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast dir die Produktbeschreibung durchgelesen


 
..eh ups   danke für den hinweis, werd das wohl mit den Staubfiltern machen. Würde aber gern 2 92mm Filter nebeneinandern machen da das Fenster nich besonders Groß ist und ein 12 bzw 14 fast ein viertel vom Fenster einimmt Würde die Löcher dann matürlich in höhe der Beiden Lüfter des MK-13 machen.

Eine andere Lösung wäre diese hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

...LACH... verdammt jetzt steht mir das Wasser in den Augen vor LACHEN!!!!

Sag mal liegt deine VGA etwas auf einem Bett? Denke an die statischen Entladungen.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Es gibt auch kleinere Filter dieser Art. Schau einfach mal hier nach. Es wird sicherlich ebenso noch andere Anbieter im Netz geben.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter


----------



## Xenomorph (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Jein, auf dem Bild liegt sie gerade aufm Bett, war nur für das Bild, mein Tisch is gerade zu gemüllt mit Computerteilen . Arbeite sonst auf einem Tisch mit ESD Matte und Armband.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ach bevor ich es wieder vergesse

*GEILES PROFILBILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tobi757 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Du hast doch geschrieben, dass die Seitenwand auch schon auf war, aber die Temperaruten sich nicht verbessert haben, dann muss es doch was anderes sein ...


----------



## meratheus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Stimmt. jetzt wo du darauf hingewiesen hast, ist es mir auch aufgefallen. Aber spätestens mit offener Seitenwand müßten die Temps fallen. Da bin ich mit meinem Latein jetzt auch am Ende.


----------



## Speedguru (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

@Xenomorph: hey, danke!!  Ja das Xigmateks sind alles gedrosselt udn entkoppelt, laufen bei 600rpm bzw. die 120mm bei ~1100RPM. Ich habe 9 Stück in dem PC und ich empfinde sie nicht als laut, natürlich man hört den PC aber es ist nicht störend, wie ich finde.

@meratheus: Also ich würde das mal mt den scheiben dringend testen, bei mir sitzt der Kühler dann deutlich fester drauf!! Ich habe die normalen Schrauben mit der feder dazu verwendet. So habe ich dann 45°C beim zocken! Ich denke aber auch, dass du eine gute Belüftung brauchst. Aber wie schon tobi sagte, leigt es wohl nicht nur an dem. Also probier das mal aus!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

@speedguru

Übernächste Woche habe ich Zeit. Dann werde ich das mal in Ruhe testen. Von der Belüftung her sollte es kein Problem sein in meinem Antec 300.


----------



## tobi757 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Kannst du mal ein Foto von dem MK-13 mit den T.B Silence machen ? Wäre sehr nett  

Vom offenen PC kannste sowieso mal ein Foto machen, dann kann man evtl. auch erkennen woran die hohen Temperaturen liegen ...


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

So hab jezt ma nen paar Sachen bestellt.
Nen neuen 140mm Enermax Lüfter für oben mit passendem Luftfilter. Nen 120mm Luftfilter für die Seitenwand (danke meratheus für den Heinweis auf die schraublosen). Und nen gutes Wärmeleitpad (mit 5W/mk) für den VRM Kühler.

Hab den MK-13 erstma abgemacht weil ich ja nochmal an die Spawas ran muss. Werd dann erst alles wieder zusammen baun wenn alles da ist (dauert ja bei Caseking immer nicht lang). 

Im Anhang nen paar Bilder von jetzt (sry nur Handycam)

1. Nackte Graka
2. Case ohne Wände und Deckel... etc.
3. Graka mit MK-13 (nur draufgelegt)
4. Die Beiden Lüfter TB.Silence und Tacens Ventus
5. MK-13 mit TB.Silence


----------



## tobi757 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Super, vielen vielen Dank für die Fotos


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Bei der 5850 und der 5870 soll doch der Wandler "VDDCI" ebenfalls mit einem kleinen Kühler bestückt (beklebt) sein und ein wenig kühle Luft bekommen. Kann ich an deinem PCB jetzt nicht so erkennen.


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ja auf den Wandlern ist gerade kein Kühler, der der drauf war hat nicht genug luft bekommmen weil der MK-13 zu "dick" ist und war auch ziemlich mickrig. Der von Prolimatech der dabei war ist etwas zu Lang (da für Referenz Design), den muss ich erst bearbeiten damit er passt. Der Kühler ist das schwarze Teil das auf dem 1. Bild hinter der VGA liegt. Oder meinst du etwas anderes?


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ha, ich habe es gefunden. PCGH 04/2010 hast du diese? wenn nicht mache ich ein Bild von dem Wandler. Dieser sitzt nahe der I/O-Blende.


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ne meine PCGH Ausgaben sind alle in einer Kiste in der Garage (bin vor kurzem erst Umgezogen) 

Ein Bild wäre nett


----------



## Hadruhne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Für den "VDDCI"- Wandler empfehle ich euch zb einen Spawakühler vom AC S1 Rev.2. Passt ganz ordentlich drauf und hält die Phase immer so ca bei 65-70°C.

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Thema: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...-vrm-r4-meets-prolimatech-mk-13-a-704488.html


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

sorry mit dem O2 Stick dauert das immer ne Weile


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Der Spawa Kühler von Prolimatech der dem MK-13 beiliegt soll auch ziemlich gut sein und wird verschaubt nicht nur verklebt. Leiter ist er nur fürs Refernz Desgin, bei mir ist der Abstand der Löcher etwas geringer deshalb muss ich erstnoch ein neues Gewinde bohren und damit er hinten nicht auf einem Transistors aufliegt noch ein Stück runter feilen. Ist aber alles kein Ding müsst nur ma mein Gewindeset und ne Feile auser Garage holen


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ne so ein VDDCI gibs bei mir nich


----------



## Hadruhne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Sei lieber froh. Kumpels von mir müssen auch mit dem Ding surfen. Das macht kein Spaß.

Schnapp dir die Feilen, 3 Striche und eben ist das Ding. Gogo.


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Den Voltage Digital Direct Control Input Chip mußt du haben. Der ist verantwortlich für HDMI, Displayport und DVI.


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Leute hab gerade bei der Suche nach dem VDDCI das hier endeckt. Da sind einige Dinger abgebrochen, glaub das sind Widerstände. Da hinten war ich aber gar nicht dran und irgendwie abgerutscht bin ich auch nie. Wie kann das sein da die einfach locker werden? Die Karte funktionierte ja Gestern auch noch. Lötfehler seitens XFX? Meine fresse, zurück geben kann ich die Karte ja jetzt auch nich mehr  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoocky (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Xenomorph schrieb:


> Leute hab gerade bei der Suche nach dem VDDCI das hier endeckt. Da sind einige Dinger abgebrochen, glaub das sind Widerstände. Da hinten war ich aber gar nicht dran und irgendwie abgerutscht bin ich auch nie. Wie kann das sein da die einfach locker werden? Die Karte funktionierte ja Gestern auch noch. Lötfehler seitens XFX? Meine fresse, zurück geben kann ich die Karte ja jetzt auch nich mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nummer 1, 3 und 4 könnten lötfehler sein aber nummer 2 ist eindeutig platt!

achso und man muss nicht denken das die graka ohne einen wiederstand nichtmehr laufen würde es gibt sogar hardmods bei denen man wiederstände runterlötet 

das wäre auf jeden fall eine erklärung für deine hohen temps


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Jo nummer 2 fehlt, ich hab mir die Karte vorher nie SO genau angesehen aber sieht schon so aus als wär da früher was gewesen. Wenn er beim Betrieb angefallen wär hätte ja unten was im Case liegen müssen

Weist du zufällig was das für Welche sind, hab mittlerweile rausgefunden das das SMD Widerstände sind aber wie bekomm ich raus was genau, also Ohm zahl etc.


----------



## meratheus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Mein Beileid!!!


----------



## Shoocky (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

sowas bekommst du direkt beim hersteller raus, in deinem fall xfx wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe.

die boardpartner sind meist sehr kulant und schicken einem dieses teil sogar kostenlos zu (von gigabyte weiß ich es genau).

mfg shoocky


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hm sieht wirklich böse aus. Vllt kann dir ja der XFX Support weiterheöfen was das für Wiederstände sind und evtl bekommst du auch welche von denen?


----------



## Hadruhne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Das sieht äusserst hässlich aus. Ja.... Was nun?

Zuerst mal:
War die Karte auf Temperatur als du den Kühler abgenommen hast? Sieht mir nicht danach aus. 
30 Min auf die Heizung vorher, wenn sie nicht grad frisch aus dem PC kommt.

Edit: Shooki, können SMD-Roboter so krumm löten?


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> Das sieht äusserst hässlich aus. Ja.... Was nun?
> 
> Zuerst mal:
> War die Karte auf Temperatur als du den Kühler abgenommen hast? Sieht mir nicht danach aus.
> ...


 
Wie meinst du das?

/Update: Hab nochmal nach geforscht und es sind keine SMD Widerstände sondern Kondensatoren

Ich mach das hier mal im Graka Forum weiter, also vielen Dank erstma für die Hilfe beim Hitze Problem selber

hier is der neue Thread, wer noch beim Kondensator Problem helfen bzw mit quatschen möchte bitte da rein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-kondensatoren-locker-bzw-ab.html#post1912317


----------



## Hadruhne (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Wenn die Karte kalt war, beim entfernen des Kühlers, geht er schwerer ab. Möglich, dass dabei hohe Kräfte gewirkt haben.

Und die Karten werden ja nicht von Hand gelötet sondern in Maschinen von Robotern bestückt.


----------



## Xenomorph (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Der original Kühler ging ziemich einfach ab und war ja auch gar nicht mit dem Board bzw mit den Kondensatoren verbunden. So eine Kühlplatte wie bei den Referenz Karten war nicht drauf


----------



## Speedguru (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

ojojojojo. Das sieht nicht gerade gesund aus....
Eine Frage, was sind was für RAM Kühler? Sind die etwa neu? Meine sind so kleiner Dinger, die schon paar mal abgefallen sind -.-
Tut die Graka den noch? Oder probiers besser net xDD
Ich wünsche der Graka und dir alles gute!!

MFG

Speed


----------



## namoet (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

die antwort auf deine probleme:

mk-13 -> reference-design
deine karte-> non-reference-design...

zb hast du keine voltera spawas (digital, dafür ist der große schwarze kühler)... da kann dieser große schwarze kühler gar nicht passen!!!

ich hab auch nen mk-13 mit ner 5850. ich hab extra ne referenzdesign gesucht, damit der kühler passt, ansonsten...siehe dein resultat. so leid es mir auch tut.


----------



## Xenomorph (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Speedguru schrieb:


> ojojojojo. Das sieht nicht gerade gesund aus....
> Eine Frage, was sind was für RAM Kühler? Sind die etwa neu? Meine sind so kleiner Dinger, die schon paar mal abgefallen sind -.-
> Tut die Graka den noch? Oder probiers besser net xDD
> Ich wünsche der Graka und dir alles gute!!
> ...


 
Ne sind die größeren die beim MK-13 dabei sind, hab nur 3 längs neben einander über alle chips geklebt, sah irgendwie besser aus 


@nameot
Der Kühler passt ja 1A, die Bohrungen sind die gleichen und der Chip ja sowieso. Der Spawa Kühler ist nur zu lang, aber ist ja einer von XFX drauf.


----------



## namoet (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Xenomorph schrieb:


> Ne sind die größeren die beim MK-13 dabei sind, hab nur 3 längs neben einander über alle chips geklebt, sah irgendwie besser aus



gute idee!! sieht echt besser aus 




> @nameot
> Der Kühler passt ja 1A, die Bohrungen sind die gleichen und der Chip ja sowieso. Der Spawa Kühler ist nur zu lang, aber ist ja einer von XFX drauf.



war beim alten kühler keine grundplatte drauf?


----------



## Xenomorph (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



namoet schrieb:


> ...war beim alten kühler keine grundplatte drauf?


 
nope, nix, nada. Nur ein kleiner winziger ca. 0,7cm hoher kühler auf den Spawas. Nich mal was auf den RAM chips war was drauf


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Die VGA muß vorher schon defekt gewesen sein. Die hatte doch im org. Zustand schon über 80 Grad Celcius.

"Stock: 83°-85°, MK-13: 86°-89° (mit Furmark getestet)"

So heiß sollen die Evergreen doch gar nicht werden

@19:39

Ich nehme die Aussage zurück. Habe es mit Spielelast-Temperaturen verwechselt


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Scheint so als hättest du vlt paar wlp pads vergessen etc oder sie ist einfach nur Defekt 
mfg....


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Wie heiß sollte/dürfte die HD 5870 mit dem Stockkühler eigentlich in FurMark maximal werden?


----------



## meratheus (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Wie heiß sollte/dürfte die HD 5870 mit dem Stockkühler eigentlich in FurMark maximal werden?


 
verdammt. hab es mit Spielelast verwechselt. Bei furemark wird die ebenso über 85 Grad heiß >>> Laut PCGH! Ich besitze ja keine Everbreen


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Hitman-47 schrieb:


> Wie heiß sollte/dürfte die HD 5870 mit dem Stockkühler eigentlich in FurMark maximal werden?



@ Standarttackt so um die 70 denke ich mal 
mfg


----------



## Hitman-47 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> @ Standarttackt so um die 70 denke ich mal
> mfg



Mit der automatischen Lüfterregelung oder wenn man den Lüfter manuell auf 100% stellt? Ich glaub ich komm mit meiner nämlich gut über die 80°C.


----------



## meratheus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



Speedguru schrieb:


> @meratheus: Also ich würde das mal mt den scheiben dringend testen, bei mir sitzt der Kühler dann deutlich fester drauf!! Ich habe die normalen Schrauben mit der feder dazu verwendet. So habe ich dann 45°C beim zocken! Ich denke aber auch, dass du eine gute Belüftung brauchst. Aber wie schon tobi sagte, leigt es wohl nicht nur an dem. Also probier das mal aus!!
> 
> MFG
> 
> Speedguru


 
Ich habe gestern den MK-13 installiert. Der sitzt sowas von fest auf der GPU, daß ich keine Beilagscheiben benötige. Trotz alledem, danke für den Hinweis nochmal.

MfG Meratheus


----------



## Folterknecht (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hi!

Muß gestehen, daß ich nur die ersten 2-3 Seiten des Thread gelesen habe. Inzwischen ist auch mein MK-13 angekommen. Nutze ihn in Verbindung mit dem VRM-5 von Thermalright. Installiert und die Idle-Temps (<30°C) waren super -> Furmark angeschmissen und bei 90°C hab ich dann abgebrochen. Grübel, grübel ... dann hab ich noch ne "Kupferplatte" aus nem anderen Montagekit zw. GPU und Bodenplatte des MK13 gesetzt und siehe da die Temps waren schon besser, nach 10min Furmark 65°C und noch ganz leicht steigend. Nur leider waren die Schraben zum Festziehen des MK-13 schon wieder am Anschlag. Also werde ich die Tage noch Unterlegscheiben zusätzlich verwenden und hoffe damit dann endlich zu einer zufrieden stellenden Lösung zu kommen.

Verwende übrigens zwei 120 mm Lüfter die bei max. Drehzahl knapp 100 m³/h schaufeln.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## tobi757 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hab ja jetzt auch einen MK-13 die Temperaturen waren aber von Anfang an super 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Meine GPU-Temp ist super. 30 min FurMark 1.8.2 und OC-VGA pendelt diese zw. 55-56 Grad Celcius. Nur benutze ich nicht die schlechten Kühlkörper für RAM und SPAWA. Bei mir blieb die Grundplatte auf der GTX 470. Gekühlt wird der MK-13 von 2 SlipStream 1200 @6V (ca. 600 rpm). Erhöhe ich die Spannung/Drehzahl der VGA-Lüfter steigt die GPU-Temp an. Warum kann ich nicht genau sagen ich denke jedoch, daß die warme Luft nicht schnell genug abgeführt werden kann und sich staut.


----------



## meratheus (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

UPDATE 22.06.2010

Die GPU Temperatur ist scheinbar doch nicht so niedrig. Habe heute noch einmal FurMark laufen lassen und die Werte geplottet. Die VDDC beträgt bei meiner Fermi 1.012V. Die 0.950V laut PCGH 07/2010 hat meine GTX 470 nicht. Scheinbar habe ich noch ein älteres BIOS auf der VGA.


----------



## tobi757 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Sorry, aber auf den Screens erkennt man leider überhaupt nix


----------



## meratheus (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ja. das ist eines meiner Probleme mit diesem O2-Stick. Der Upload ist eine Frechheit. Allein die Bilder in dieser Größe einzustellen ist ein *Kunstwerk*


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Geht denn Xeno's Karte noch? 

Ich hab schon in der Bestückung von Platinen mit SMD-Bauteilen gearbeitet und muss zu seinem Bild leider sagen das dass für mich ganz eindeutig Schäden sind die weder mit Bestückungsfehlern noch Lötfehlern zusammenhängen, sondern hier ganz eindeutig mechanische Kräfte auf das fertige Produkt gewirkt haben müssen! 
Außerdem: Nahezu unmöglich das das Lötfehler ab Werk sind, das Teil geht durch zu  viele Hände an zu vielen Augen vorbei, die Qualitätskontrollen bei den  Platinen sind krasser als hier manch einer denk.
Auffallend für mich ist das die betroffenen Teile alle zur selben Richtung weggebogen sind und je nach Lötung mehr oder weniger abgerissen sind. Der 2. Punkt ist das es nur außen liegende Bauteile betrifft was auf einen Fehler bei der Montage oder der Demontage der Kühlkörpers schließen lässt. Außerdem sind in beiden der betroffenen Bereiche auch "angekratze" Kondensatoren sichtbar. Das is nicht weiter schlimm aber steht im Zusammenhang mit dem Rest.
Ein schärferes Bild und ich erzähl noch mehr Sachen die er nicht hören will, hehe.
Die Bauteile sind nach meinen Erfahrungen und nach der Beschriftung des Boards Kondensatoren.

Ich hoffe für ihn das er sie getauscht bekommt, falls die Karte noch geht würde ich ab jetzt auf jegliche Übertaktung verzichten, allerdings wäre das ein 6er im Lotto.


----------



## Xenomorph (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Jaein also, die Karte ging mit MK-13 ja aber eben mit den hohen Temps. Hab den MK-13 dann nochmal abegbaut und dabei ist mir das ja aufgefallen. Sei dem war kein Kühler mehr drauf bzw. die Karte im Rechner. Nen Bekannter von mir ist Hörgeräteakustiker und lötet in seinem Job noch viel kleinere Sachen, der möchte mir am WE die SMDs wieder drauf machen. Report über einen Erfolg oder eben Misserfolg folgt dann.

BTW: Mit Overclocking hab ichs eh nich so, wollte den Kühler ja nur tauschen weil der Original Kühler von XFX lauter war als mein Rasenmäher


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ging mir mehr darum das die abgerissenen Kondensatoren im Bereich der Phasenversorgung der Karte liegt (wenn ich nicht irre) und daher lieber kein OC mehr wagen.
Ihr müßt die Teile unbedingt korrekt ausmessen (Kapazität) weil in der Bauform gibts zig verschiedene Varianten. 
Also nicht einfach einen nehmen der von außen gleich aussieht.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Xenomorph (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hab gerade mal die Kondensatoren nach gemessen mein Gerät zeigt bei allen ca. 16µF an. Kann das überhaupt hinhauen bei so kleinen ?


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

uhhh, das wäre bissl viel. Ein paar Nano Farad hätte ich erwartet, haste noch n anderes Messgerät zur Verfügung?


----------



## Xenomorph (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Ne hier zu Hause leider nich. Wenn ich nano Farad einstelle zeigt er mir immer das der Wert ausserhalb des Bereiches liegt. HMM sehr merkwürdig

Hab mir gerade nochmal bei Wiki den konkreten Aufbau angeschaut. Die Elektrode besteht ja aus 3 Schichten. Kann es sein das Schichten der Elektrode beschädigt wurde? Das würde auch die Kupferfarbenen rückstände an den Lötstellen auf der Graka erklären, einer der Schichten besteht ja aus Kupfer


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Hm also dein Bauteil (0402er Größe) gibts scheinbar in 0,47pF - 100nF. Also kann der Wert mit 16µF nicht stimmen. Ohne Haut oder andere Oberflächen zu messen is bei der Größe auch nicht ganz leicht.


----------



## Xenomorph (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Die Größe ist 2,0 x 1,2 mm sollte also 0805 entsprechen. Aber selbst da find ich keine mit solch einer Kapazität

Update: Hab mal die Kondis unter ner Lupe betrachtet. Die Kontaktfächen sind Teilweise wirklich beschädigt bzw, ganz ab. Einen Bruch der Keramik kann ich also nicht auschliessen. Kann ja mal einen von den noch festen auslöten und durchmessen. Auch gut zu wissen wär ja welche Spannung an den Lötstellen anliegt, aber dafür müsst ich die Graka ja in betrieb nehmen


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Haste den zum Messen ausgelötet? Sonst misst du alles andere als das Bauteil. Stimmt sind 0805er, bin wohl doch schon zu lang raus...
Das allerbeste wäre einen nicht- abgerissenen auszulöten sonst kannste auch nen falschen Wert bekommen, haste also Recht wegen Schäden etc.

Hoffentlich hat dein Bekannter gutes Löt-Equipment, dann bekommt ihr das hin.


----------



## Xenomorph (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Haste den zum Messen ausgelötet? Sonst misst du alles andere als das Bauteil. Stimmt sind 0805er, bin wohl doch schon zu lang raus...
> Das allerbeste wäre einen nicht- abgerissenen auszulöten sonst kannste auch nen falschen Wert bekommen, haste also Recht wegen Schäden etc.
> 
> Hoffentlich hat dein Bekannter gutes Löt-Equipment, dann bekommt ihr das hin.


 

Ne hab bis jetzt an den gemessen die ganz abgerissen sind. Werd mal ein "ganzen" auslöten und dort messen.
Wie gesagt das Equip wird zum löten in Hörgeräten benutzt, die ja heutzutage nicht mehr besonders groß sind, sollte also hinhaun.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

Generell schon, nur hat so ein Mainboard bissl mehr Masse als ne Hörgerätplatine, da liegt der Knackpunkt, vor allem beim auslöten.

Aber ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## meratheus (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: MK-13 auf 5870 schlechter als Stockkühler?*

@Xenomorph

Und gibt es erfreuliche News zu deiner Evergreen? Oder sieht es eher düster aus?


----------

